# Immigrant visa



## Ige O (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it possible for someone else to pay for the affidavit of support for a beneficiary under the family based immigrant visa apart from the original petitioner? I have a pending immigrant visa application with the NVC and would welcome any useful suggestion or advice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes - make very sure the party covering your Affidavit of Support is fully aware of the responsibilities and the time period they cover. Details are on the form!
USCIS - Affidavit of Support


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ige O said:


> Is it possible for someone else to pay for the affidavit of support for a beneficiary under the family based immigrant visa apart from the original petitioner? I have a pending immigrant visa application with the NVC and would welcome any useful suggestion or advice.


Sure -- any US citizen or permanent resident can co-sponsor. However, the original petitioner must be the primary sponsor, even if they have insufficient income or capital.


----------



## Ige O (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses so far. What can I do in regards to the petitioner's documents as stated on the form which need to be submitted by the applicant for the interview. I cannot get hold of the petitioner now is there an alternative?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ige O said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far. What can I do in regards to the petitioner's documents as stated on the form which need to be submitted by the applicant for the interview. I cannot get hold of the petitioner now is there an alternative?


If the petitioner no longer wishes to proceed at this stage, the petition dies.


----------



## Ige O (Nov 16, 2009)

So if I decide not to go ahead with the visa application but choose to terminate at this stage will it affect my future visit to the US as a visitor on the visa waiver programme?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ige O said:


> So if I decide not to go ahead with the visa application but choose to terminate at this stage will it affect my future visit to the US as a visitor on the visa waiver programme?


It certainly firmly marks you as having immigrant intent in the computers and increases your chances of a secondary. Whether it counts as a visa denial.......I have no idea. Try filling in a _Yes_ to the appropriate question in ESTA and see if it still accepts you or sends you off to get a B1/2. Or ask an immigration attorney.


----------



## Ige O (Nov 16, 2009)

I have tried cancelling the petition with the NVC and got a letter from them sometime in February this year affirming that they have returned the petition to USCIS, only for them to start sending me emails again to continue with the petition. What can I do as I am no longer interested in relocating to the USA especially not with my wife and kids and also considering the fact that I have a good job here in the UK and my family quite happy to be here.


----------

